# Dont buy from NDSGamer



## StereoBit (Apr 23, 2012)

So Ive recently got into the homebrew scene after buying a DS and a TTDS for my girlfriend.
I decided to get myself a used DS as well, and I wanted to grab an Ackard 2i along with it.

I did some looking around and decided I was going to order my Acekard from NDSGamer.com.

I placed my order (throught paypal) on the evening of Wednesday April 18th, last week.
I received the receipt in my email immediately after, and a link where I could check the status of my order.
So I waited until the next day around the same time to check if my order has been shipped.

Well the next day came, and the status of my order was still the same.
Didnt say if it had shipped, just said that I had paid. Paypal didnt have the shipping informaton either.

I sent an email to [email protected][member='NDSgamer.com'], along with my Paypal transaction ID, asking them when my order would be updated.
I waited a day, got no response. I should note that it says the following on the contact page:

*Expect reply within 3-6 days due to Holiday Season & high amount of emails.*​
*ALL Unanswered Emails will be answered this week, we are very sorry for the late reply, but all emails will be answered this week.*​

Firstly, I dont know when this was updated last, as they havent provided any date information. For all I know, they could have written this been before Christmas.
And secondy, I have no idea what holiday season they are talking about. It isnt holiday season, which leads me to believe that this was written before Christmas.

So I started to feel uneasy about the whole business. I decided I'd sign into my customer account and see if there was anything else I could find out about my order. But when I tried to sign into my account, I kept getting a "Access data incorrect". I can assure you, Ive tried many times, and the login informaton Im using is correct. So I clicked "forgot my password". They asked for my email address, I provided it, and they send I should receive an email shortly with my login credentials.

Well, I never recieved an email. (Mind you, this was all done on Thursday, which was 4 days ago. Ive still yet to receive any emails from NDSGamer, regarding my shipment, or my customer informaton, and Ive tried many times). So I sent them a reminder email just saying "Hey, Im sorry to bother you guys, but Im still waiting for information on my shipment?". Also, I should note that Paypal hasnt received any shipping informaton yet, or confirmation that the order has been shipped.

But I waited a couple more days, maybe they're backed up, whatever the case may be.
Still nothing.

So finally, 2 days ago, I sent them email. I told them that if I did not receive my shipment By Tuesday, then I'd be cancelling my order, and opening a dispute with PayPal in order to get my money back.

Of course, I still haven't receive a response.

Ive decided though, that I will wait until Wednesday morning before I cancel my order, because on their website, they state that international orders will take a minimum of 5 days (This is also why I havent left negative feedback on NDSGamer's Shoptemp page yet. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for now). I live in Canada, and NDSGamer ships from Texas. So because of the non-existent customer service, the broken website, and the fact that my order probably hasnt even been shipped yet, if I do not recieve my order in the minimum number of days, then I'll be opening a dispute with Paypal to get my money back.


So thats that.

I recommend not ordering from NDSGamer, especially if you live outside of the US. It seems that they just dont have what it takes to be a reliable merchant.
As I said, Im going to wait the minimum number of days before I open up a dispute with PayPal and cancel my order.
Its a shame because I saw a lot of people on this forum who ordered from NDSGamer before. Unfortunately, I dont like doing business with companies I cant even contact, regardless of whether or not I receive the product in the 5-15 day time slot.

Now that Im done with my rant, does anyone know of another website where I can buy an Acekard from (and future purchases)?
Preferably one with good, timely customer service.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to read about your problems with NDSGamer, but this is a trustworthy site http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/store/acekard_2i_dsi_1_4_3_flashcard_with_anti-fake_code_original_compatible_3ds_last_firmware_with_usb_card_reader.html


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2012)

I am sorry to hear what happened to you
I personally suggest using 2 sites, zhuzhuchina, I have bought from this site and can confirm that it's safe. As well this site, etcome, buying from them will support GBAtemp to help make our site better!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 23, 2012)

As for me, I've always been partial to RealHotStuff.  For what it's worth, though, all links on their website seem to be broken now.  I got to this link through google though.  They're probably doing a redesign of the site, I would guess.  Keep in mind that their shipping isn't free, but if you place your order before 4PM EST, it ships out that same day iirc.  So you just have to weigh between free shipping and taking a while, or paid but fast shipping.

But yeah, ZhuZhuChina is definitely a good, reputable site as well.

edit - and yeah, as The Catboy said, etcome is also good.


----------



## StereoBit (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'll check out those sites.
Its funny, I was going to order from probably ZhuZhuChina or ETCome, but I didnt want to wait very long for shipping.
Guess it wouldnt have really mattered at this point.

You know what, fuck it, Im just going to cancel my order with NDSGamer right now.
I gave them more than enough time to respond to me, and as far as Im concerned, they are not a legitimate merchant.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 24, 2012)

A friend of mine had the same deal when trying to buy a flash card from there, except they eventually received their flash card.....about a month after they had placed another order elsewhere for a better card and already had the better card for a few weeks, which was about two months after the date they were supposedly supposed to be getting the thing in the first place.

They told me they had already gotten their money back and everything, but I guess the stupids who run the site didn't revise their shipping list.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Apr 24, 2012)

So far Zhuzhuchina is processing my orders pretty quickly  My supercard was ready for shipping pretty quickly, though I didn't get the email from them that my payment was received. At least I know they're shipping the item out and that's what matters  I'll let everyone know of my experiences with ZhuZhu but so far so good. I think I'll be a return customer  Also, all I've heard is good things about them, and that's good


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2012)

StereoBit said:


> Thanks guys! I'll check out those sites.
> Its funny, I was going to order from probably ZhuZhuChina or ETCome, but I didnt want to wait very long for shipping.
> Guess it wouldnt have really mattered at this point.
> 
> ...


I can confirm from at least ZhuZhuChina, it takes less than 2 weeks to get your order. I haven't used ETcome, yet. I plan on ordering from them soon to test out their shipping speed.


----------



## Another World (Apr 24, 2012)

every flash kit site in china that i've ever ordered from (hmm looking at 17 nds kits, 3 gba kits, and a genesis kit in front of me) takes at least a week just to get the status moved to "shipped" and some take longer. after that it can take 2-8 weeks for your item to arrive. 

there are many chinese holidays and there very well could be one right now. when they have holidays most of the people in china are off of work, so they can't fulfill your order, let alone get it shipped out in time. 

most flash kit sites in china are run by a handful of people, regardless of who accepts that fact or not, this has always added to the delay and the difficulty of getting "good" customer service.

paypal is shutting down flash kit sites left and right. it is near impossible to find a site that still accepts it. more than half of the complaints i've read from resellers are from users who had no idea how the whole system works. they base their purchase on assumptions and expect everything to happen in a way for which they are accustomed. sadly, this is not how flash kit sites operate, and understanding that means 1 less complaint. 

in the end you'll do as you wish, and you might be the guy who kills another flash kit reseller by removing their paypal status. which in turn makes it more difficult for everyone else to enjoy homebrew, just as you are attempting to do. all of this could have been avoided if you simply understood what to expect. have a bit of patience by granting them a few weeks to make it right!

-another world


----------



## Janthran (Apr 24, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> StereoBit said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! I'll check out those sites.
> ...


ETcome took.. A week to a week and a half, I think.
I got my order before Christmas and I ordered on the 10th-15th..


----------



## Lily (Apr 24, 2012)

You *never* would have received it today from the US. Have you never shipped across the border before?

The day you made your order (Wednesday) is a complete write-off. Even assuming the absolute most efficient picking and packing, it won't be processed into the postal system or even picked up/dropped off until Thursday at the earliest. So assuming Thursday is the day it goes out, you need to give *TEN* business days (i.e. scratch the weekends). The absolute earliest in a completely perfect process would have had the package in your hands on *May 2nd*, more likely May 4, and possibly as long as the week of May 7 depending on the volume of mail.

You sound awfully impatient.

Next time, order from a Canadian retailer (they ship from Oshawa, ON) instead of pinching a few pennies and opening yourself up to all sorts of hassle.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Apr 24, 2012)

Alex, of ndsgamer, will ship your product and he gets behind on emails all the time. I have done business with him more than once and he always ships even if he hasn't answered your email. He is in a business with extremely impatient people who do nothing but add to the pile of emails.


----------



## StereoBit (Apr 24, 2012)

Another World said:


> every flash kit site in china that i've ever ordered from (hmm looking at 17 nds kits, 3 gba kits, and a genesis kit in front of me) takes at least a week just to get the status moved to "shipped" and some take longer. after that it can take 2-8 weeks for your item to arrive.
> 
> there are many chinese holidays and there very well could be one right now. when they have holidays most of the people in china are off of work, so they can't fulfill your order, let alone get it shipped out in time.
> 
> ...



I understand what you're saying, but NDSGamer is a Texas based company.
They operate out of Texas. Directly on the front page of their website, it says this:
"NDSgamer.com is 100% USA owned and operated items shipped from​*Texas*."​

So anything to do with chinese holidays or employees doesnt apply.

Regardless, you implying that I didnt "understand what to expect". If I make an order 5 days ago, and receive no shipment updates, no response from the company, and not even paypal has any shipment updates, then what am I supposed to expect? Waiting a month or two for my order? Why should I do that, when I can give my business to a more reputable merchant? So that they can then grow as a business, and in turn improve their customer service.​

The fact is, they run a shoddy business. I gave them ample time to at least respond to me.
I dont expect the best customer service in the world. But I expect something, anything.
Not even their website works correctly.

Im not upset because I didnt recieve my shipment in 4 business days. I didnt even cancel my order yet. I just opened up a dispute with paypal, where they directly send a message to NDSGamer on my behalf. I decided to do that now, because before I can get my refund through paypal, I have to wait 8 days from now for NDSGamer to respond to my dispute. So I dont want to end up waiting another 2 weeks, then filing a dispute with paypal, then wait another 8 days before Im allowed to ask paypal to review the situation, and then wait another couple of days for my money to be refunded.
Im just upset that its been close to a week and Ive been unable to contact the company, and there has been no update to the status of my order, through paypal or the website.

And guys, I know what "business days" are. Like I said, Im not being impatient about receiving the shipment.
Im just unhappy with the customer service, lack of shipping update (its my understand that because he uses paypal, he must provide paypal with the shipping information) and a broken website.


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2012)

Stereobit: most flashcart stores pretending to ship from the USA are actually lying... it's not because they're saying they're shipping from Texas that it's actually the case.
Also, right now, there's no chinese holiday at the moment (i would know since i live there)


----------



## StereoBit (Apr 24, 2012)

Look, guys, Im not trying to help destroy the homebrew scene.

I just needed to vent and let people know of my crappy experience with NDSGamer.
Ive opened up a dispute through paypal. They are just sending a message directly to NDSGamer from Paypal, on my behalf.
Ive still got to wait another 8 days before I can ask Paypal to review the situation and give me my money back.
So as of now, paypal wont be reviewing anything or shutting them down.

So Im still giving NDSGamer the benefit of the doubt. And I havent left any negative feedback on their shoptemp page yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2012)

StereoBit said:


> Look, guys, Im not trying to help destroy the homebrew scene.
> 
> I just needed to vent and let people know of my crappy experience with NDSGamer.
> Ive opened up a dispute through paypal. They are just sending a message directly to NDSGamer from Paypal, on my behalf.
> ...


You know paypal might now just shut down their account, right? They have been shutting down the paypal accounts of flashcard stores lately.


----------



## StereoBit (Apr 24, 2012)

Well I didnt know that they have been shutting down flashcart sites. I just signed on to Paypal today to look for any shipping information update, and I saw that I could dispute a transaction if I was unable to contact NDSGamer.

"The seller reviews your message and replies in the Resolution Center. This is your opportunity to communicate directly and resolve the issue by exchanging message posts. Communicate clearly and include suggestions about how to resolve the issue, such as through a full or partial refund.
PayPal can view all posted messages in case the dispute is escalated to a claim."


Paypal does not over see it. They just send a message directly to NDSGamer on my behalf.
However, after 8 days, if I still dont receive a response from NDSGamer, then I can escalate the dispute, into a claim, and Paypal will review the situation and claim.

As far as I understand, no one at Paypal will be looking into this matter, at least not until I escalate the dispute into a claim.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Apr 24, 2012)

And this is why we can't have nice things.

I understand as a consumer you're very upset about the whole situation. I would be too if that was me. However, with the way things run, one bad transaction can put a company out of business and that's just not right, especially with the legal lines this company is treading across. Who knows, this store could be the guy's only source of income and by starting to get paypal involved, there goes the business. They will get shut down and added to the paypal s*** list. If it was a couple weeks after the whole transaction, then I would try emailing again to see where the heck my order is, and I would act from there. But by waiting the "minimum time" you are hardly giving them a chance. You know that you're not going to receive a response in 8 days. Just be patient and order from a different seller next time.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 24, 2012)

You expected it to ship within a day?


----------



## StereoBit (Apr 25, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> You expected it to ship within a day?



No. I expect it to ship the next day. And I expected to be able to contact the shop owner.
Some sort of communication.
I would have also liked the website to work.

The site hasnt even been updated since who knows when.
The automated password retrieval doesnt even work.

NDSGamer just isnt a very good merchant.

I sent an email to a couple other sellers, including NDSGear and modchipcentral, and they responded within hours.

I dont know how many times I have to say this, but this isnt about my shipment not being here.
Im not annoyed because I didnt recieve my order within a couple of days guys.
Im annoyed that the customer service and quality is completely horrible, and virtually non existent.
And if thats something thats important to you, then I recommend you dont shop there.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 25, 2012)

I was thinking of picking up a flashcart from there. Thanks for the warning, feedback noted


----------



## SorasNobodyXIII (Apr 25, 2012)

I just bought from them last Friday with PayPal, My PayPal was updated with the shipping info a few days ago and it says that usps has received the electronic shipping info on the 23rd. so i expect it today or tomorrow. I'm sorry to hear you're having problems with them.. i just wanted to comment and let you know that mine was most likely shipped (seeing as usps has the worst updates, I've had packages arrive before they even updated online as shipped..)


----------



## Redhorse (Apr 25, 2012)

I fullly agree with the above post., and I too have heard they are freezing the accounts of Flash Cart dealers, also, there is to possibility they may freeze your paypal account as well, for buying flsh carts from these dealers,  depending on the country you live in, I have already heard of this happening.

Some of these sites takes weeks to respond. I donl;t know where the consumers these days expect next day service considering how slow the international or even national snail mail service is...Also, it may not be the NDSgamers fault at all, the (US) postal system is not without flaw, I know that better than most...

Not sticking up for them but there is 1000 things that could go wrong and slow the delivery. Jumping the gun is never a good idea.
Sorry about your luck though...


----------



## SorasNobodyXIII (Apr 25, 2012)

They wouldn't freeze a PayPal account for one shady purchase, or at least i doubt they would. But i could be wrong : P


----------



## StereoBit (Apr 25, 2012)

SorasNobodyXIII said:


> I just bought from them last Friday with PayPal, My PayPal was updated with the shipping info a few days ago and it says that usps has received the electronic shipping info on the 23rd. so i expect it today or tomorrow. I'm sorry to hear you're having problems with them.. i just wanted to comment and let you know that mine was most likely shipped (seeing as usps has the worst updates, I've had packages arrive before they even updated online as shipped..)



See, I placed my order a couple days before you, and I still havent received any shipping information, yet you've already received your information, and your Paypal was updated.
If I at least got a message saying my order hasnt been processed yet, or there is a delay or something, then I'd understand, but I cant even get in contact with NDSGamer.


----------



## freaksloan (Apr 25, 2012)

Less than a month ago I ordered from NDSGamer, I paid using PAYPAL and received my items in less than a week.

I used NDSGamer because my usual site in Canada no longer sells flashcarts and ZHUZHUCHINA no longer accepts PAYPAL.


----------



## StereoBit (Apr 25, 2012)

syfyTy said:


> so, it may not be the NDSgamers fault at all, the (US) postal system is not without flaw, I know that better than most...
> 
> Not sticking up for them but there is 1000 things that could go wrong and slow the delivery. Jumping the gun is never a good idea.
> Sorry about your luck though...



I understand that...but my issue as a customer is not with slow delivery times...as Ive repeated many times, my issues is the customer service and lack of communication.
SorasNobodyXIII ordered his purchase 2 days after I did, yet after one business day he received the shipping information through paypal. Meaning his purchase has already been shipped.
But I still have not received any information, paypal has not received any shipping information, I cant sign into my account, and I cant even contact NDSGamer, and its been a week.
Let me make it clear, Im complaining about the service, not delivery times.

Even if you just look at their shoptemp page, a few people have had the same problems as me:

" I wrote them an email the day after my payment asking for an update on the shipping info and got no response for 10 days. I wrote a second email and they responded 2 hours later and shipped my item and included the tracking information as well. It took 2 days to get here as well. If you order just hope they aren't too busy and can send your item the next day like they advertise but didn't do in my case."

"It took me 20 days to communicate and god knows when I will have my money back."


Fuck, I wish I ordered from ETCome. I probably wont get a response from NDSGamer for another week, and they probably wont ship my acekard until then either.


----------



## SorasNobodyXIII (Apr 25, 2012)

StereoBit said:


> SorasNobodyXIII said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought from them last Friday with PayPal, My PayPal was updated with the shipping info a few days ago and it says that usps has received the electronic shipping info on the 23rd. so i expect it today or tomorrow. I'm sorry to hear you're having problems with them.. i just wanted to comment and let you know that mine was most likely shipped (seeing as usps has the worst updates, I've had packages arrive before they even updated online as shipped..)
> ...



Half of the time i never even get shipping info with usps.. i'd say give it until next Tuesday or Wednesday until you order another flash cart from someone, and i'll also let you know if it came for me or not today or tomorrow, maybe it has been shipped. the only reason i expect it soon is because im in a state next to TX. I wish they used UPS or something that has better tracking updates then usps.


----------



## StereoBit (Apr 25, 2012)

So I got a message from Paypal about an hour ago.
NDSGamer refunded my money.
Didnt contact me or anything, just refunded it.
So now I gotta wait up to 30 days for the money to be deposited back onto my credit card.

Thanks a lot NDSGamer, for wasting my time.
Now Ive got to spend more money and do what I should have done in the first place, and buy from another merchant.

You guys have any suggestions? Im probably going with ETCome.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/store/acekard_2i_dsi_1_4_3_flashcard_with_anti-fake_code_original_compatible_3ds_last_firmware_with_usb_card_reader.html

Very reliable seller


----------



## Nintendo4ever (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey, Stereo.  I ordered an Acekard from there last Thursday and it shipped Monday (USPS First Class).  I haven't gotten it yet, but I'm suspecting that you being in Canada is the reason why it may not of been mailed yet.  Domestic mailing is usually quicker because they don't have to go through customs.  While customs is usually fairly easy to do, it may take the seller a little longer to sort out his foreign and domestic customers.  This is only a hutch, but after me and another guy confirming that they shipped our order (us both living in the USA), I think it's way too early to declare them as a bad seller.

Remember, it's been one week.  I used to wait a month to receive an R4 and a M3i Zero from China via air mail.  Getting it with 1-2 weeks would of been a godsend five years ago.  I'd crack open a beer and chill out until it arrives.

EDIT: Geez, just when I'm typing up my post, they cancelled it?  That's just... bizarre.  I'll keep you updated on my order.  =S


----------



## StereoBit (Apr 25, 2012)

Nintendo4ever said:


> Remember, it's been one week.  I used to wait a month to receive an R4 and a M3i Zero from China via air mail.  Getting it with 1-2 weeks would of been a godsend five years ago.  I'd crack open a beer and chill out until it arrives.



I know dude I know, but Im not complaining about the delivery times...haha everyone seems to think Im upset because my product isnt here yet.
The service guys! Thats what Im upset about. =P

But yeah, keep me updated, I wanna know whats going on with this site.


----------



## Nintendo4ever (Apr 27, 2012)

A bit of an update on my order!

It seems yesterday night they dropped my order off at the post office in Fort Worth, TX.  Meaning it took the guy almost a week to actually ship my order (it said electronic shipping received since Monday, but I was supposing that USPS never updated it's location, guess I was wrong! =S)  My order was First Class, so I guess I'll probably see it by Monday or Tuesday now.  Two weeks isn't too shabby, but yeah, the guy is legit.  I'm suspecting he just lets orders accumulate until he has a set amount to ship, then just ships a bunch out at once.  I'm assuming if you didn't cancel, yours would of been shipped today as well.


----------



## RoMee (Apr 27, 2012)

Nintendo4ever said:


> A bit of an update on my order!
> 
> It seems yesterday night they dropped my order off at the post office in Fort Worth, TX.  Meaning it took the guy almost a week to actually ship my order (it said electronic shipping received since Monday, but I was supposing that USPS never updated it's location, guess I was wrong! =S)  My order was First Class, so I guess I'll probably see it by Monday or Tuesday now.  Two weeks isn't too shabby, but yeah, the guy is legit.  I'm suspecting he just lets orders accumulate until he has a set amount to ship, then just ships a bunch out at once.  I'm assuming if you didn't cancel, yours would of been shipped today as well.



2 week is awful, for a shop that's suppose to be in the US, it shouldn't take more than 4 days top.
Realhotstuff's shipping time is always around 2-3 days free shipping. Even that spamming shop gameplayfun will get it to your door step in 3 days.

So yeah, 2 week is bad for shop claiming it's based in the US. and claiming 2-4 day delivery
EDIT:


> Orders from Monday to Friday will be *shipped within 1 business day*​USPS First Class Mail: *2-4 day delivery*, is only *$2 *total on all orders.​


----------



## sentinel5000 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok, I bought my R4i Gold 3DS from NDSGAMEr and tho you are right they dont answer mails I got my card very fast having in mind im not in the contiguous 48 states. So give them time, your card will arrive. I also did asked them a question and nerver got an answer but the card was delivered. Also keep in mind you are from canada, takes time to get there, just wait, it will arrive.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Apr 27, 2012)

RoMee said:


> Even that spamming shop gameplayfun will get it to your door step in 3 days.


That shop doesn't even exist anymore, right?


----------



## RoMee (Apr 27, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> > Even that spamming shop gameplayfun will get it to your door step in 3 days.
> ...



They just closed and left. Don't know why.

I think they just changed their name, to something else.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 27, 2012)

RoMee said:


> Nintendo4ever said:
> 
> 
> > A bit of an update on my order!
> ...



RHS went to free shipping? I always remember having to pay when I ordered from them... last time was right before Christmas this year.


----------



## RoMee (Apr 27, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> RHS went to free shipping? I always remember having to pay when I ordered from them... last time was right before Christmas this year.


They have free shipping on most (not all) of their flash cart.
You just have to pick the free option.






My point is, even with the free shipping, only take 3-4 days to be delivered.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 27, 2012)

RoMee said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > RHS went to free shipping? I always remember having to pay when I ordered from them... last time was right before Christmas this year.
> ...



I remember that now.  They've had it for a while.

Maybe it was tax I was thinking of... bah, doesn't matter.

Shipping: Living in NJ, and they have their warehouse in Edison, NJ, as long as I order before 4 PM (since they seem to always ship out orders for the day placed prior to that), I've always gotten them two days later.  Love it.


----------



## StereoBit (Apr 27, 2012)

So I ended up buying two Acekards from two places, to do a little experiment.
A lot of people in this thread were saying that I was being impatient, and I should have expected these companies to at least take up to a week just to process my order.
Thursday morning I placed an order at Zhuzhuchina and Gamespree.
GameSpree just notified me about 2 hours ago that my order has been shipped.
Should be here monday or tuesday.. I wish I ordered one day earlier, I'd probably have my Acekard sometime today.
And I expect Zhuzhuchina to notify me soon as well.

This is the kind of fast reliable service I expect from a reseller.


----------



## SorasNobodyXIII (Apr 28, 2012)

Just updating. I got it yesterday and everything works fine.


----------



## Nintendo4ever (Apr 28, 2012)

Same, Sora.  I'm about to set my up now.  I actually got my today.  I threw in a picture just to show these guys are legit.





It's safe to close this thread now, folks.  Honestly, who cares who is "slow" or "fast".  Next week any of these sellers could disappear, fade away, and throw out orders altogether.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 29, 2012)

Isn't RHS the  re-named 0shippingzone? Or is that another site altogether?

Happy to hear you got your item eventually. Never used the site, but I usually don't need to email the stores so for all I know my orders are coming from places with as little service as these guys.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 29, 2012)

elgarta said:


> Isn't RHS the  re-named 0shippingzone? Or is that another site altogether?
> 
> Happy to hear you got your item eventually. Never used the site, but I usually don't need to email the stores so for all I know my orders are coming from places with as little service as these guys.



Different site.  Afaik, RHS has been RHS for years and years, and I've known of 0shippingzone for almost as long.


----------



## Another World (Apr 29, 2012)

RHS.hk and 0shippingzone are now one in the same. 

its a bit hard to figure out who runs what, but when you dive in a bit you find out that a large majority of the chinese sites are run by the same few people.

-another world


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 29, 2012)

RHS.com is still owned by whoever it used to be, though, right?


----------



## cynful09 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes it is.


----------



## Peter Gatens (May 8, 2012)

Anyone noticed that all the items on their site are marked sold out.   this site is already closed?


----------



## Nurburgring (May 31, 2013)

Can anyone please confirm if NDSGamer is still active in business? 
I sent multiple emails throughout several days but haven't receive a single reply from them.
Its a shame since I'm also located very close to them as well.


----------



## TackyPie (May 31, 2013)

Costello said:


> Stereobit: most flashcart stores pretending to ship from the USA are actually lying... it's not because they're saying they're shipping from Texas that it's actually the case.
> Also, right now, there's no chinese holiday at the moment (i would know since i live there)


 
I ordered from NDSGamer and got my R4 the next day.


----------



## Nurburgring (May 31, 2013)

TackyPie said:


> I ordered from NDSGamer and got my R4 the next day.


 

I'm simply hesitant to order because I haven't received any kind of reply back from them yet.


----------



## exodusrage (Jun 2, 2013)

Nurburgring said:


> I'm simply hesitant to order because I haven't received any kind of reply back from them yet.


 

I dont recommend it. I ordered May 20th. with priority shipping, so that i would have it that week. The order said they shipped it 2 days later wednesday 22nd. Its now June 2nd and I havent recieved it. From texas to NY it should be 3 days shipping tops. I emailed them for a tracking number and no reply,


----------



## Parasite X (Jun 2, 2013)

StereoBit said:


> So Ive recently got into the homebrew scene after buying a DS and a TTDS for my girlfriend.
> I decided to get myself a used DS as well, and I wanted to grab an Ackard 2i along with it.
> 
> I did some looking around and decided I was going to order my Acekard from NDSGamer.com.
> ...



If you ask me it sounds like you got scammed.


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 13, 2013)

So it's been a week since I placed my order and still nothing.
Nothing in my mailbox, nothing in my inbox, nothing anywhere.
I place an order for an R4i Gold 3DS friday at around 11am.
They are suppose to ship same day, but they didn't and instead
shipped Monday. After they told me that my product had been shipped
but gave me no tracking number. I have emailed them countless times for one
and still no reply.I live in California and they ship from Texas, shouldn't have taken as long as it is.
So yesterday I sent them a cancellation request and without a 
doubt still no reply... I don't know if I'll ever see that R4i card or my money ever again.


DO NOT TRUST THIS SITE! THERE ARE FAR BETTER PLACES!!!


----------

